# Is there a shuttle between Hyatt Windward Pointe and Mallory Square Key West?



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 7, 2015)

Is there a shuttle between Hyatt Windward Pointe and Mallory Square, Key West?

Thanks,

Richard


----------



## Joe33426 (Feb 7, 2015)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Is there a shuttle between Hyatt Windward Pointe and Mallory Square, Key West?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Richard



I was wondering the same myself.... A recent bulk deposit into II made me think if we booked a week how we would get to Duval Street.  This review on Yelp from last year talks about the shuttle....

http://www.yelp.com/biz/hyatt-windward-pointe-resort-key-west


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Feb 7, 2015)

Give the front desk a call:  Phone: (305) 293-5050







-


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Feb 9, 2015)

Key West bus schedule, fares and stops:


http://www.cityofkeywest-fl.gov/egov/documents/1364395642_08565.pdf

More:  http://www.kwtransit.com/  I think the green & blue routes are the best, not sure, but it looks like it. I haven't taken the bus on KW, but did see it while driving. I may do this next year. Thanks for posting.




-


----------



## MommaBear (Feb 9, 2015)

Yes, there is a shuttle on a schedule from both Beach House and Windward Pointe to the Hyatt Resort which is a 5 minute walk from Mallory Square. $5 per person each way. I found the bus drivers to be very nice and informative


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 10, 2015)

Beags and MommaBear,

Thanks for your help and replies.

Unfortunately, when I went back to II to book the exchange it was gone.
I hope another Tugger got it.

Will keep looking to see if Key West comes up again.

Best regards,

Richard


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Feb 10, 2015)

MULTIZ321 said:


> Beags and MommaBear,
> 
> Thanks for your help and replies.
> 
> ...



I'll keep a look out for you.
When are you planning (or would like to) go ?

-


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Feb 10, 2015)

Beaglemom3 said:


> I'll keep a look out for you.
> When are you planning (or would like to) go ?
> 
> -



I'm open minded but I need at least 90 days advance notice to re-arrange my patient schedule.

Thanks again for your help.

Richard


----------

